# Uintas?



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I promised my wife and her little sister that I would take them fishing this coming weekend and I really would like to get them into some good fishing. I know that the Uintas are probably my best bet as far and quantity and simplicity goes, but I'd really like some suggestions on where exactly I might go within the Uintas. My old go-to place was Millhollow, but that isn't an option anymore as we all know. I'd really appreciate any advice to get these girls into some fish. Thanks


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Uintahs?*

If you have access to a boat smith and moorehouse usually treats us good, nothing huge but the scenery can't be beat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Uintahs?*

Try Trial Lake, just off the Mirror Lake Highway.

Also there are many good fishing lakes near or within a short walk of the Crystal Lake Trailhead.

The DNR usually re-stocks every Tuesday.

Ah.....it's "Uintas".


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks guys, (corrected spelling, I don't know where my head was this morning) where is trial compared to mirror?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dartangion said:


> thanks guys, (corrected spelling, I don't know where my head was this morning) where is trial compared to mirror?


Trial is 5 or 6 miles closer to Provo than Mirror.

Lost Lost is another one on th eroad that has OK fishing. It gets stocked on Tuesdays also.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Just past the turnoff for Trial, right on the main highway, and I mean JUST past the turnoff, are two little lakes called Teapot and Lilly, right across the street from Lost lake actually.
I think they call the one "lost" because every few years I go up there and it is a big dry hole in the ground. :wink: 
Both of those little lakes, particularly Teapot, have treated us VERY well over the years. That is our go to spot for my wifes birthday, because we have never been skunked there. 
(*WHY* don't I go there _MORE_?)
Anyway, they are pretty much limited to planter bows. At least as far as we can prove. :wink: But they will hit most anything.

BEST tactic I have found on them is to use a flyrod or fly and bubble if the wind is gusting. Everytime the wind blows it pushes bugs out over the water, and when it dies, the fish attack the surface and anything on it like crazy. Caught 50 fish in three hours one day with it doing that. Nothing else was working very well that particular day so it was cool.

Great place to take a float tube also. I caught I don't remember how many just kicking around pulling a black rabbit fur streamer one day. Other wet flies were working, but that one was the bomb.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot man for the tips! If I can get my wife a fish on the fly rod, I'm hoping she'll be more prone to let me go! Thanks again man


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Teapot really is a sweet little spot with easy access. You might catch a brookie, too.

It's the first natural drive-to lake on the highway, up from Kamas.

From shore, you'll want to hike for a couple of minutes to get closer to the deeper area. The end nearest the road is pretty shallow.

Just over the pass is Pass Lake. Also a natural and heavily stocked. Last year it had a bunch of albinos in it. I didn't do so well there, but I didn't want to use powerbait, which was working well for EVERYONE around us.

Any of those drive-to lakes will have a ton of easy fish in them.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Trial Lake was good to us a few weeks back, it acrually saved us from being skunked after hiking into so lakes we thought would produce but they didnt. Also a good one is just past Trial, Washington lake, you get there by turing to go to Trial but then follow the road past trial to Wash, there are signs that direct you. Washington is a larger lake and you can walk a minute and get away from crowds. Also Mirror lake although crowded can be very good. My old man and I take my niece and nephew there qute a bit and can get a few hold overs, PM me and i'll tell you where to go if you decide to hit Mirror Lake. But all the afore mentioned lakes will be great, just get there early to stake your place out before the masses move in. Good Luck


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

We went to Washington lake last week and caught two fish in 6 hours, one 6 inch albino, and one 10 in. rainbow. We were actually after the grayling which were supposed to be slamming worms on every cast, only to never see or hear of one getting caught.
Just so you know.

A couple of kids were fishing the inlet and catching 4-6 inch fish on every cast, but I don't know what kind. Weren't big enough for me to go over and ask.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Funny you went for Grayling, cause we heard the same thing and I still have yet to catch a grayling. Those little fish might have been brookies, seems you can catch lots of small brookies over there. Especailly with worms. sorry you heard the same bad info we heard. Next time I am hiking a ways to go after the grayling.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

My farovites are Trial, Teapot and Lily.

C&R...
I use fly and bubble on a spinning rod. 
Flies: Most anything black, renegade (both single and double), mosquito, adams, just about all drys will work.

If the fish are feeding on top just the fly and bubble. If not put the smallest split shot that they make right next to the fly and fish it under. I've done very well using this method. If fishing under I reel in real SLOW. 

Also a small weighted rubber jig behind a bubble has worked for me too. Retrieve speed is just enough to make the rubber fin move (quite slow).

Trial Lake I fish right off the dam and throw straight out.
Teapot I fish the west shore.
Lily I fish the east side and throw toward the lilly pads.

If you want to use bait, power bait works the best but they will swallow it.


----------

